# what do you think of anthropologie??



## Chelsea (May 11, 2005)

browsing the website.. clothes look supa cute.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 11, 2005)

I ADORE the stuff they sell but my personal style is a little different. I think to pull off the "Anthropologie" look your whole closet has to consist of that type of clothing. I just look frumpy and mismatched when I try to incorporate it with my Juicy couture hoodies!


----------



## martygreene (May 11, 2005)

I like their stuff, but it is horribly overpriced.


----------



## melozburngr (May 11, 2005)

I agree- the stuff is cute, but Im too cheap (and too poor) to pay that much..


----------



## GoldieLox (May 11, 2005)

I had never heard of it and i just looked it up and OH MY i am so in love with all there skirts! THANK you for turning me on to this site!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

i adore their stuff... i have quite a a few things from them like skirts, dresses and tops...   it's pricey but they wear well,  last long and are very well made...


----------



## martygreene (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i adore their stuff... i have quite a a few things from them like skirts, dresses and tops...   it's pricey but they wear well,  last long and are very well made..._

 
See, I've found the opposite to be true. Expensive, and not worth the money.


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

really marty?? hmm.. the older pieces i own have worn very well and i haven't had a problem with their clothes at all.. i like it...


----------



## martygreene (May 12, 2005)

I've found their materials to be less than what I would expect for the cost, and the workmanship to also be so-so. Their furniture and other items are likewise hit or miss.

Perhaps their older stuff was better.


----------



## Juneplum (May 12, 2005)

that's a possibility...  who knows!!! i'm glad the pieces i have are good =)


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I like their stuff, but it is horribly overpriced._

 
i agree completely. i went in there one day cause i saw a cute skirt in the window, and they wanted about a million dollars for it. i guess i'm just not into spending upwards of 100 dollars on one article of clothing that i could probably find in a thrift store.


----------

